# Le mystere des voix Bulgares



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I remenber hearing all the hype about bulgarian cd : le mystere des voix bulgares, it would take year before i could hear the cd, and the result was disapointing, all female line-up, and every cd i could find in world beat genra was female only no male voice or no mix male and female voice.

So i guess i kind of find it lame a bit and did not understand the hype on this perticulat cd?
What about you folks.

:tiphat:


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

I've had it a long time. I quite like it. Curious mix of folk and state organised music.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

In my opinion that's a strange measure on any album. Just buy albums with male or mixed voice if you don't like female voice solely.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I like it and it was one of my favorite musics back in the 1980s, when it was mostly called Bulgarian Women's Choir. Not sure if this type of music still known as that.


----------

